# Filling Hole around Heating Pipe



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

kiwi sized is too big for spackle. i think you will need to saw the drywall on at least two sides of the whole to find the nearest framing studs to which to fasten the patch with screws. 

do you have pictures?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

if there are no studs nearby, you can also widen the whole with a drywall saw to form a regular shape (e.g. a square), then take two pieces of 2x4 slightly longer than the side of the square and put them in the back of the hole along the top and bottom side of the hole, half the width behind drywall and screwed from the front, the other exposed in the hole (so that you can screw the patch to it). that's the way i'd do it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

This "heating pipe", is it a gas flue vent that would require a shield around it of non-combustible material: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_24_sec026_par003.htm

Describe it please, before you install paper-backed drywall which is flammable....

Gary
P.S. Welcome to the forums!


----------

